# Does my new American husband have access to Italian citizenship through me?



## BuddyandElsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello,

I am born in the U.S. but I have Italian citizenship through my former Italian husband.
Is my current American husband eligible for Italian citizenship through me, as I am now an Italian citizen?

Thank you!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Always best to go to the official source: Citizenship
Scroll down to the heading about citizenship by marriage to an Italian citizen.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bev is right on target.

Be forewarned, it is a time-consuming process and not inexpensive (though cost is a matter of value, isn't it?).

He cannot apply at all until you have been married for three years if living outside Italy or two years if living in Italy (unless you have a baby in which case those times are reduced by 50%). Once his application is submitted, Rome has exactly two years to make a decision and they typically seem to take two years minus a day or two to announce their decision.

Any criminal record at all, even a minor arrest without subsequent charges, can be cause for denial.

Cost with application fee and cost of obtaining various documents will typically come in at around €400 if you do everything on your own; more if you hire someone (a service or an attorney) to assist.


----------



## BuddyandElsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Gosh, I feel so grateful for this site and both of your quick responses!

On another note,
One of my closest friends is an American like me with Italian citizenship and she is now in a same sex marriage with an American woman.
She is keen to learn if her legal marriage here can be at least registered as a civil union in Italy, which would then permit her and her spouse to live and work in Italy.
Maybe this should be a new thread?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BuddyandElsa said:


> Gosh, I feel so grateful for this site and both of your quick responses!
> 
> On another note,
> One of my closest friends is an American like me with Italian citizenship and she is now in a same sex marriage with an American woman.
> ...


*"Italy Approves Same-Sex Civil Unions"*
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/world/europe/italy-gay-same-sex-unions.html


*"Recognition of same-sex unions in Italy"*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recognition_of_same-sex_unions_in_Italy


----------



## BuddyandElsa (Jul 8, 2014)

I did read the NY Times article. Thank you.
My question is, does a foreign born person in a same sex marriage with an italian citizen have the same access to living in Italy as a straight couple in the same position.
I understand that a foreign born spouse of an Italian citizen does not necessarily need to be an Italian citizen in order to work and live in Italy as long as they are married to an Italian and register their marriage in Italy. (As I understand it, the only restriction is the foreign born spouse without Italian citizenship cannot vote in Italy.) Is this exactly the same for a foreign born spouse in a same sex marriage?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BuddyandElsa said:


> I did read the NY Times article. Thank you.
> My question is, does a foreign born person in a same sex marriage with an italian citizen have the same access to living in Italy as a straight couple in the same position.
> I understand that a foreign born spouse of an Italian citizen does not necessarily need to be an Italian citizen in order to work and live in Italy as long as they are married to an Italian and register their marriage in Italy. (As I understand it, the only restriction is the foreign born spouse without Italian citizenship cannot vote in Italy.) Is this exactly the same for a foreign born spouse in a same sex marriage?


I believe the short answer to My question... is, "Yes" however I cannot promise anything.


----------

